# Just installed navien tankless



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

I must say i installed a takagi in jimmy rollins house once and had 2 men on the job and it took us a day and a half i did this navien in a 8 hour day with running new recirc line and 1" gastite from 1 1/4" line just inside the house off the meter. I like the navien 100% better. They only require one vent to be run outside and it was just a all around easier install. Ps did in pex by the way which prob didnt hurt timewise. Question is cant adjust t-stat above 120 anyone know what i need to do there and what are your favorite tankless units?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

The thermostat maximum set point is controlled by a set of DIP switches. Call Navien tech support an they can walk you through it

As to your second question, I like eternal and navien both. The externals are easier to work on, and have better flow rates, but cost quite a bit more. Their technical support is excellent as well. As to Navien, now that they got the bugs worked out of them they are great units


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

I think on the navien water heaters you need to hold up button for 30 seconds to go past 120 if I remember correctly


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Must of been a poke to need 1" gas. I don't have my chart in front of me but I think you can run 3/4" up to 30'. Your guys will get faster. We can install a typical Navien in @ 3 hours. Gotta love that 2" PVC vent.:thumbup: I think the PVC vent saves an hour in most cases compared to other manufactured vents. Not to mention $$. 

BTW - sikxsvn is correct - you've got to flip a few DIP switches internally to adjust temp higher. Tech support is ok at simple things like that. Diagnosing a problem is another story. Lets hope you don't have any issues! If you do, make sure you've got a dual port manometer. It's the first thing they'll have you check.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been staying away from the Navien's because of the issues they have/had with the stainless circ bottle. Have they corrected this issue yet?

These days the Takagi is my first choice for tankless and the Uponor D'Mand pump for circing a tankless install.

I wouldn't mind giving Navien a go if they've worked out the bugs.


----------



## Hagfish118 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah i had an issue with one installed all worked perfect then 2 weeks later cust. Called and said making noise so i go out and when it fires it got a loud whistling sound coming from thr exchanger area. Checked everything nice and tight and navien said it could be A/F ratio but the gas is comming in right of elbow before main and air intake is set up same as normal and i just know if i go out w monomoter gas pressure will be fine but ill try unless any other ideas?


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Hagfish118 said:


> I must say i installed a takagi in jimmy rollins house once and had 2 men on the job and it took us a day and a half i did this navien in a 8 hour day with running new recirc line and 1" gastite from 1 1/4" line just inside the house off the meter. I like the navien 100% better. They only require one vent to be run outside and it was just a all around easier install. Ps did in pex by the way which prob didnt hurt timewise. Question is cant adjust t-stat above 120 anyone know what i need to do there and what are your favorite tankless units?


Check with the supplier about the controller. I know with Rinnai tank-less heaters you need a different controller to go over 120. these controllers are usually used on commercial unites to get to 140 degrees.


----------



## #1 n the #2 Biz (Sep 22, 2011)

Rinnai tankless need a diff controller for commercial but by flipping a dip switch you can adjust it up to 140 and my preference is Rinnai or eternal hybrid if the house is existing eternal hybrid heaters work great on new construction Rinnai is the way to go IMO


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 4, 2009)

Have over 75 tankless installed. one Noritz one Navien put Rinnai in and LOVE them! Have to service the Navien often and regret the install! Just my .02


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

rinnai for me! specifically the RL 94 EN. that exterior mounted, residential,direct vented monster puts out 6.0 GPM at like a 70degree rise. that is some serious hot water


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

I like the eternal. We used to install rinnai, the vent was expensive and a pain. We had a lot of problems with them also after a year. Hopefully eternal works out.there self cleaning and look easier to work on.


----------



## Surfing Plumber (Sep 27, 2011)

I install NORITZ and I love them. Noritz offers a variety of sizes to choose from and their venting system is super easy!! They have adjustable Cat 3 SS venting, it makes the install so much faster and easier. 

Have you guys see the new condensing tankless? the NRC98 and the NRC83? 

I installed 4 NRC98 last week and it now can take 3" PVC up to 60+ feet!!!!! :thumbup:


----------

